# They're coming



## Erich (Nov 14, 2005)

geez I knew bugs on the coast were bad but geez............ o !!   

I am for you human .......... you're mine !


----------



## evangilder (Nov 14, 2005)

It's a giant spider! Look out, Port Orford!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2005)

nice one.........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 14, 2005)

I seen a giant fly in Colorado Springs!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 14, 2005)

How many cans of OFF would I need?


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 14, 2005)

Just one can NS... One can of this........


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 14, 2005)

LOL!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## Erich (Nov 14, 2005)

I don't know if one can of the good ol Jolly Roger Wup Ass would stop a big ugly 150 foot tall nasty slimey spider.

maybe two cans ? last report the thug took out two semi's and at least 8 compacts as it made it's way south through Port Orford............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2005)

LOL


----------



## evangilder (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Erich (Nov 16, 2005)

oh gosh she has covered up the port city with her web 

they're doomed !!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 17, 2005)

when will it end!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Erich (Nov 17, 2005)

She's making her way past the border now into California..........arg good bye Crescent city


----------



## trackend (Nov 19, 2005)

Have no fear American Cousins.
The back room boffins in jolly old (Whizzo Prang, Chocs Away, I say chaps) England, have been burning the midnight oil to help in your hour of need and due to the miracle of..... ATOMIC MUTATION have come up with ..................SUPER SLUG.
We shall fire up the old jalopy and deliver it to the battle front just as soon as we can stop it mating with Big Ben


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 19, 2005)

Ha! 
I don't envy the poor lads who have to wipe all the goo off of Ben though.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 19, 2005)

Thats a hell of a thing to read when starting a new page.....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah.


----------



## trackend (Nov 19, 2005)

Sounds really kinky Skim you even managed to make a grizzled old campaigner like Les look twice.
Maybe having Goo on your Ben is code for calling a danger close Napalm strike.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 19, 2005)

> Maybe having Goo on your Ben is code for calling a danger close Napalm strike.


LMFAO track!!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 19, 2005)

"Hey baby, wanna wipe the goo off my Ben?"  

...Yeah that do sound a bit crude, don't it?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

LMAO!


----------



## trackend (Nov 19, 2005)

Which ever way you look at it it comes out wrong if it was code for a danger close Naplam strike you could hardly say you've wiped them out without sounding like a perv.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

i don't see why it's such a big deal, CC said that to me just the other day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

No I didnt, im capable of wiping it off myself...maybe putting it on toast and making a meal outta it...


----------



## trackend (Nov 19, 2005)

You sicko pair  Im going to have to go to the bog for a Huey now


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Brings new meaning to a snail trail!


----------

